# More heavy loses today...



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

This is looking like the beginning of the long-awaited correction...


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Could be, the sanctions and tensions with Russia is not doubt making some nervous.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

The day started as a bull trap, futures were up 50 points and someone flushed there toilet...


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

or a speedbump before a raging bull! hahahah


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The markets are still virtually at all time historical highs.

Today's market is down less than 1%. If this is causing anyone pain, discomfort or large losses, it means you are too exposed to equities and must reduce your exposure. In other words in the big scheme of things, the market hasn't dropped -- at all.

If you're feeling pain when the market is still at all time highs, then you have taken on too much risk and MUST reduce your risk exposure.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> The markets are still virtually at all time historical highs.
> 
> Today's market is down less than 1%. If this is causing anyone pain, discomfort or large losses, it means you are too exposed to equities and must reduce your exposure. In other words in the big scheme of things, the market hasn't dropped -- at all.
> 
> If you're feeling pain when the market is still at all time highs, then you have taken on too much risk and MUST reduce your risk exposure.


james, this is peopel psychology  if they reduce equities and market will continue to raise, they will feel same pain about missed opportunities....


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> If you're feeling pain when the market is still at all time highs, then you have taken on too much risk and MUST reduce your risk exposure.


You can shout that as much as you want, most won't listen.
In general my investments are up PHENOMENALLY from last year. A blip of a few % really is insignificant.

I'm quite happy where the market is today.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> The markets are still virtually at all time historical highs.


S&P500 is down almost 4% from it high and it's quite possible, due to increasing world tensions, the slide could continue. The Russian import ban will affect export $ for both Can/US so the stock markets will likely adjust accordingly. This really has nothing to do with pain/discomfort, just like if GICs dropped/gained 0.2% for a 5 yr, but might represent a good time to buy if the trend continues. Will it lead to a full correction ..... who knows.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I'm UP 1% today.. just sayin'


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

'Heavy losses...' 

You're kidding right? Three years ago tomorrow markets were down almost 7% in one day. That would be considered a 'Really Bad Day'. 
One or two percent... Noise.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ so does this equate to buy, hold and prosper?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> S&P500 is down almost 4% from it high and it's quite possible, due to increasing world tensions, the slide could continue.



The slide could continue? 
I needed a good laugh!

It's just typical volatility, there are always increasing world tensions, can you identify any period in time when there were no significant world events or tensions for any reasonable amount of time? You can't because there is ALWAYS something going on.

Down 4% from its high, so? The S&P 500 is up almost 4% and 13% YTD and TTM respectively. Considering where fixed rates are, those returns are OUTSTANDING.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> The slide could continue?
> I needed a good laugh!
> 
> It's just typical volatility, there are always increasing world tensions, can you identify any period in time when there were no significant world events or tensions for any reasonable amount of time? You can't because there is ALWAYS something going on.
> ...


Don't know why you're laughing, just stating possible outcomes, hey ... could rebound for a 20% gain by years end or go the other way. The latest sanctions though will have an impact on exports, can you identify any recent export impact as bad as this?
This entire Russia/Ukrane situation could defuse in a month with things returning to normal or sanctions could get much worse, even leading to (hopefully not)military action if an invasion occurs.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ so does this equate to buy, hold and prosper?


Let me just say that I doubt that more than the statistically expected number of people are doing better than just sticking with MPT and some form of EMH. I'll continue to go with Warren Buffet's advice, so far has served me quite well.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> The slide could continue?
> I needed a good laugh!
> 
> It's just typical volatility, there are always increasing world tensions, can you identify any period in time when there were no significant world events or tensions for any reasonable amount of time? You can't because there is ALWAYS something going on.
> ...



To those of you dismissing the tension b/w the Russians and us, you're underestimating the severity of the situation.. This is the most tense standoff we've had since the Russian bombing of the South Korean airliner over the bearing straight back in the 80s. This might be worse. If the rusks invade Ukraine, watch out. We might not care too much about our equities..


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

Europe is getting clobbered by the sanctions by the way... My point was things are trending downward... I it could continue to go in that direction if a peaceful solution isn't found.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I would be worried if stocks i hold will start cutting/suspending dividends.....
btw, did any company cut dividends when payout was reasonable < 70?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I even wrote a little ditty to help you remember

If a 5% drop makes your hairs stand on end,
Then you have *too much* in stocks, my friend!


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Only short term traders worry about a 1% to 5% drop. Long term investors are hoping for 10% or more drop, at least I am.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

MoreMiles said:


> The day started as a bull trap, futures were up 50 points and someone flushed there toilet...


Worked for me, I was able to close a few sales on the early morning bump. 



> *More heavy loses today...*


I wouldn't call this "heavy" loses. Overall I had a pretty good day. THI, CHW, ACQ, IPL, T, a few of my REITs, etc. had a pretty good close despite some market weakness. Will the selling continue? - who knows.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Siwash said:


> To those of you dismissing the tension b/w the Russians and us, you're underestimating the severity of the situation..


I agree, it could get ugly but then again it may not. Perhaps we should start a poll - predict the Fall correction: Will we have a (0-5%, 5-10%, 15-20%, 20-25%, 25+%) by September 30th, 2014


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Siwash said:


> ... over the bearing straight



are u serious? holy cow
never mind the ukraine, when they write like this we izz doomed


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Personally I would be thrilled with a huge market crash right about now! And a housing crash for that matter...


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

peterk said:


> And a housing crash for that matter...


Could we wait just a few more months! I'm just about to put my place up for sale.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Synergy said:


> I agree, it could get ugly but then again it may not. Perhaps we should start a poll - predict the Fall correction: Will we have a (0-5%, 5-10%, 15-20%, 20-25%, 25+%) by September 30th, 2014


imho, in Sept markets will be higher by 0-5%


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

gibor said:


> imho, in Sept markets will be higher by 0-5%


ok, let's add that option to the poll.


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

and this is why i enjoy Dividend growth investing. please stay safe everyone


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Yep, the divy's will continue to roll in, and I'll use those funds to buy things on sale. Don't mind the current market behaviour at all.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> Yep, the divy's will continue to roll in, and I'll use those funds to buy things on sale. Don't mind the current market behaviour at all.


 +1 I only wish I had more cash set aside for the huge drop that's hopefully incoming.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Siwash said:


> To those of you dismissing the tension b/w the Russians and us, you're underestimating the severity of the situation.. This is the most tense standoff we've had since the Russian bombing of the South Korean airliner over the bearing straight back in the 80s. This might be worse. If the rusks invade Ukraine, watch out. We might not care too much about our equities..


You consider a drop of low single digits "heavy losses", that's laughable. 
Swings of 5, 10% are normal, movements of 30% or more has happened many times already in your lifetime. If you look back over your life, a drop of 5% barely stands out.

Also major geopolitical tension or actions aren't even categorically bad for the markets anyway.
http://us.pioneerinvestments.com/misc/pdfs/classic_concepts/crisisevents.pdf

Finally "the rusks" invading the Ukraine as an if is funny, they're already there. (Everyone else is already in there in some way too)

Other things, such as shutting off gas to Europe are far scarier than Russian troops being overly in the Ukraine.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Synergy said:


> I agree, it could get ugly but then again it may not. Perhaps we should start a poll - predict the Fall correction: Will we have a (0-5%, 5-10%, 15-20%, 20-25%, 25+%) by September 30th, 2014


Who cares what the markets look like in less than 2 months, if that was my time horizon, I'd be in cash.

I'll bet the majority of my portfolio, and I am, that in 20+ years (my time horizon) I won't even care what happened to the markets in 2014/2015.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

I'm amazed at how jittery people are. James is right, if you can't handle these swings you are FAR FAR too exposed to stocks. Until we see -10% this isn't a correction.


----------

